# Wall Mounted Bathtub Faucet



## 00naomi00 (Feb 17, 2017)

On to the next dilemma in our list of craziness for this remodel! lol  We have a stand alone tub and I'm wanting to put a wall mounted faucet behind it to fill it up.  Here is the one I have chosen.....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002CZOQCY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Will this work?  If not, why?  Could you recommend one that might?  As always, your help is beyond words appreciated!!


----------



## joecaption (Feb 18, 2017)

Post a picture of what's there now.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Feb 18, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Post a picture of what's there now.



There isn't anything there now, the bathroom is completely demolished.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Feb 18, 2017)

My tub holds 103 gallons and I don't know what faucet to purchase.  It needs to be a wall mount faucet, since that is what the design is laid out to be.  I could really use some help.  Thank you!


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 18, 2017)

My hot tub holds 400 gallons but I only fill it every 4 months. That&#8217;s a big tub you got there. I think something like what you picked out would be fine. 

How large a tank does your water heater have?


----------



## frodo (Feb 19, 2017)

https://www.build.com/kingston-brass-cc65t-clawfoot-tub-faucet/s448893?uid=1504966


----------



## 00naomi00 (Feb 19, 2017)

frodo said:


> https://www.build.com/kingston-brass-cc65t-clawfoot-tub-faucet/s448893?uid=1504966



This is my tub, so not sure that would work.  Also, trying to stick with a wall mount design since that is what the plumbing is going to be set up for.  Thank you for the help.


----------



## frodo (Feb 19, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> This is my tub, so not sure that would work.  Also, trying to stick with a wall mount design since that is what the plumbing is going to be set up for.  Thank you for the help.



https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201254677073091027/

https://www.google.com/search?q=kohler+riverbend&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi89MCGvZzSAhUJ0YMKHWXaCecQ_AUICigD&biw=960&bih=638#tbm=isch&q=kohler+tub+faucet


----------



## 00naomi00 (Feb 19, 2017)

frodo said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201254677073091027/
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=kohler+riverbend&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi89MCGvZzSAhUJ0YMKHWXaCecQ_AUICigD&biw=960&bih=638#tbm=isch&q=kohler+tub+faucet



This was very helpful!!  Thank you!!


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 23, 2017)

I have to say the same thing i always add when someone asks a question like this: Pick something to your taste! As long as it reaches the edge of the tub, it will be alright. The only other concern would be if the flow rate is sufficient to fill the tub (surely you wouldn't be adding all 103 gallons, it would overflow as soon as you put your foot in) in a timely manner.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 24, 2017)

Even 50 gallons is a heck of a lot of water in a bathtub if you have ever filled a 55gal drum with a garden hose.


----------



## vickied (Sep 18, 2017)

That is a beautiful tub and it will look amazing set up in your home! You definitely need to find a magnificent faucet to go with your tub. The freestanding tub filler in the photo looks very nice. But if you need a Wall Mount Faucet there are a few places to look at in online stores that sell Clawfoot Tubs.




frodo said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201254677073091027/
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=kohler+riverbend&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi89MCGvZzSAhUJ0YMKHWXaCecQ_AUICigD&biw=960&bih=638#tbm=isch&q=kohler+tub+faucet


----------



## frodo (Sep 18, 2017)

103 gallons   1 gallon of water weighs about 8.3454 pounds.= 854 pounds
plus the tub itself  plus your body weight  is well over 1000 pounds

what is the tub sitting on?   is it joists?   what size and center to center span?


----------

